# Nomads Loft is under construction!!!



## Nomad_Lofts

Here is a start the foundation


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Here are some of my materials metal flooring and my 8ftx12ft flight cage
my dims are 20x10 for the loft.withe 4 sections and storage 

View attachment 19629


View attachment 19630


View attachment 19631


----------



## lmorales4

Hey hows it going I live in Lawrenceville and raise spanish pouters and homers


----------



## Birds

Can't wait to see it as it goes up , thanks for sharing !


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

We finished the floor today wow what a day ready for walls next

View attachment 19644


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Its going great on the south side of town


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Thanks kathy its going for sure lol.


----------



## TylerBro

Looks a lot bigger then 20x10


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

nope just 20 x 10 just close up picture


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

sorry about photos can someone guide me to a place where I cAN SHARE ALL THE PICS PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## TylerBro

So u building the flight pen into it or on the side .. just wondering if ur using the grid for that or the floor


----------



## 2TheWire

Good work man, lookin good. cant wait to see some updates.! Ppprrrrrrrr..!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nomad_Lofts said:


> sorry about photos can someone guide me to a place where I cAN SHARE ALL THE PICS PLEASE PLEASE


You can put them in an album in your profile or you can put them in an album in photo bucket or whatever you use and give a link to that album.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HOPEFULLY YOU CAN SEE PICS IF NOT THEY ARE IN MY ALBUM FOR ALL TO SEE


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Did That Work?? I Cantsee Them Here????


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Do you have your pic in photo bucket


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Where ever you have your pics, right click on the img code and paste it to your post. and the pic will show.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I putit in my album profile


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

@ tyler bro the flight cage is an old equipment cage i found on cl 4x 12 x8 3 sections so I will build the fourth. the grated flooring is in the rear. flight cage in front


----------



## Nomad_Lofts




----------



## Nomad_Lofts

IMG]http://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff411/NOMADS_LOFT/5-2011022.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

i THINK i FINALLY GOT IT RIGHT here are the pics feel free to ask any ??????


http://photobucket.com/NOMADS_LOFT


----------



## TylerBro

Can't wait to see it done .. I'm planning a new loft and I may just copy it ..


----------



## rpalmer

TylerBro said:


> Can't wait to see it done .. I'm planning a new loft and I may just copy it ..


That might not be big enough for you.


----------



## swagg

rpalmer said:


> That might not be big enough for you.


Lol, i know. That guy is outta control


----------



## brown7683

WEll nomad lofts found your posting on building your loft looks like you doing a excellent job man can't wait to see what i looks like in the end.


----------



## Goingatitagain

Looks like your off to a great start. 10x 20 is a great loft size, you can do some much with them. 

I have a drawing for a 10 x 20 if your interested, showing a prettynice layout ( 4 sections, breeders, cocks, hens and YB's)with a side door entrance. 

Looking forward to seeing your progress !!


----------



## billyr70

Looks great.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Here is a better view with a piece of my flight cage


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Goingatitagain said:


> Looks like your off to a great start. 10x 20 is a great loft size, you can do some much with them.
> 
> I have a drawing for a 10 x 20 if your interested, showing a prettynice layout ( 4 sections, breeders, cocks, hens and YB's)with a side door entrance.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your progress !!


any help is welcome still working on the front I plan on having just one landing board with a sputnik type trap that will lead to a corridor that has a trap and block (keep them from moving further down it)to each section


----------



## eyespyer

It is looking good, we all like seeing pic's of new lofts

Keep up the good work


----------



## cubanlofts

whats the adrees of ur album, so people can copy and paste.


----------



## cubanlofts

eyespyer said:


> It is looking good, we all like seeing pic's of new lofts
> 
> Keep up the good work[/QUOTE we ll wait


----------



## cubanlofts

eyespyer said:


> It is looking good, we all like seeing pic's of new lofts
> 
> Keep up the good work


nice birds u have there.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Hey got some more work done today!!! take look at

http://s1234.photobucket.com/upload/albums/NOMADS_LOFT/


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

.photobucket.com/albums/ff411/NOMADS_LOFT/th_IMG_0738.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Wingsonfire

Ur loft is looking great Nomad,looks like ur 1/2 way done??


----------



## NayNay

Wow Nomad- lookin good- very spacious! And the builders look happy, which is good- happy construction creating a happy space for happy birds that want to come home quick. I probably look prety happy while working on mine- but nobody around to take my picture. My son did take a photo of me with one of our first batch of birds, and I look pretty darn delighted. What can I say, I knew I would like pigeons, and it turns out I really do.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

http://photobucket.com/NOMADS_LOFT

new pics added come give me some input

@nay nay Thank you life is fun


----------



## 2TheWire

is that vinyl window going in your loft.?

i was thinking of either a vinyl window or or a doggy door as an entrance to the aviary...


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

2TheWire said:


> is that vinyl window going in your loft.?
> 
> i was thinking of either a vinyl window or or a doggy door as an entrance to the aviary...


yes it is right in front


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

well the window is not for bird release.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Well things are moving along at a good pace!!!! by the end of june I shall be ready for some pigeons


----------



## NayNay

Super Nice. I like the design, with all that hardware cloth.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Thanks wait tell I finish thefront so I can attach my aviary!!! I found some storage cages on cl if you look to the right thats a piece of one. I only can cover 3 sections the fourth will need to built. example l_l_l_l and each sect can open but I might need to make quick release doors.


----------



## NayNay

Sounds like a good plan. My dividers are going to "interesting"- hodge podge of whatever misc materials I have scrounged and leftover.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

thanks nay nay hope your loft is turning out the way you imagined!!


----------



## NayNay

It's turning out way better than I imagined- I painted the exterior yesterday, and am hoping with a big push, I can get it done today and tomorrow. Then, Happy days!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I am so ready to have my birds a good saturday this weekend will bring me closer to that reality look at the start of my loft @ photobucket


http://photobucket.com/NOMADS_LOFT


----------



## NayNay

Yep, we really are neck and neck on this one Nomad.....I'll hit the landing board and trap quicker tho.

I kinda have to, since I have 10 more birds coming tomorrow. So, today is all about getting it secure. Now, if we start talking about who is officially done with everything, the race is still on.....I might slow my already slow turbo down on stuff like trim, nestboxes etc. So, it's kinda like a One Loft race, with a sprint race to get it bird ready, and a distance race to get every little doo dad and thing a ma jig just so. Then, combined time of both races. 

Winner gets bragging rights, loft cleaning performed by the loser, babies from next years hatch, or Nothing-lol.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

@nay nay clock your picture in when you have landing board and traps!!


----------



## NayNay

Nomad_Lofts said:


> @nay nay clock your picture in when you have landing board and traps!!


Yes- that is a perfect indication of "done". Very appropriate for this race to end with trapping.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Well should be getting my door and window installed this weekend might have some spare time to catch nay nay and get trap done lol!


----------



## NayNay

I better get busy! Hard at it again today.....Yesterday was literally a "wash" torrential downpour combined with uncooperative body that is no longer used to labor.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HERE IS A LITLLE OF TODAYS PROGRESS ITS GETTING TEDIOUS NOW BUT ALMOST TIME TO GO INDOORS.

you can see my landing board on the ground look out nay nay!!!!


----------



## NayNay

Dang- I think you are gonna win. It's lookin good. I am giving myself a few days of easy time to rest my tired bones. I ended up having to make my divider more pigeon proof today- they were practicing trap training by squeezing through the bars. Sneaky Pete's! It kinda made me happy though- they were showing initiative and intelligence/problem solving.  . Plus, it wasn't like they got away- just got into the part of the loft that isn't done being divided. But the whole structure is predator proof, so, they are safe. 

I like your landing board/trap setup. I was thinking of making mine very similar. I'll have Monday and Tuesday free to get back at it, and should be well rested by then-so, watch out, I could surge ahead at the finish line. 

I like how your dog is sitting on the stump! Man, one of my mutts must be part bird dog, cuz she is way too excited about the pigeons- and she doesn't get excited about anything. I'm gonna have to keep my eyes on her.


----------



## NayNay

Hey- can you post a close up of your landing board/trap?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

WILL DO TOMORROW AFTER ITS UP



NayNay said:


> Hey- can you post a close up of your landing board/trap?


----------



## NayNay

Yikes- Sounds like you have me beat. Now you're not just slappin that thing up on a half finished loft now, are ya?


----------



## Ashby Loft

Nice work. Looks like you've got a pretty good guard dog there too.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

NAY NAY LOOK OUT 


LATEST PROGRESS LANDING BOARD AND TRAPS JUST NOT WIRED YET UMMM 
SAY I AM ON LANDING BOARD DECIDING TO GO IN OR NOT


URL=http://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff411/NOMADS_LOFT/?action=view&current=2011-05-30144707.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## NayNay

Uh-Oh, I better get movin! I figured out my sputnik plan, and will either be working on that today, or another divider, or putting in the actual windows, since right now they are just hardware cloth, and it has been kinda breezy. 

How far along are you on the inside? 

The outside is looking really good.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

the inside is the last thing I am worried about should be very less time consuming(nothing done yet but should be finished quickly)plain talk tranlation 

nay nay you are doing good on the turbo


----------



## brown7683

Nomad you both are doing excellent job enough to motivate me to get started. I got called into work for rest of week but hoping the weekend to put up walls and frame up the roof. Then all i have left for outside is putting up the walls and roof on. Then start work on fly pen


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Brown thanks for the coomment you keep up the good work you inspire me thought i was to old to get back in when i saw you that thought went away. as you can see i am almost done with outside just get my tunnel wired and i can attach flypens/aviary then get my 4th sections aviary wired. off to the inside with slatted cieling about 7ft and lights walls perches nest boxes, etc...



yeah by end of month i will be ready 4 birds yea yea


----------



## NayNay

Nomad- yours is gonna have more bells and whistles inside for sure, Lights and all that. I'm thinking I'll go with my rechargeable coleman lantern for the winter months. This time of year, we get daylight from 4:30am-9:30pm. It'll top out on summer solstice as 18+ hours of daylight. 

I am ready to get more done today. Just been doing piddly stuff lately, and enjoying hanging out it the loft with the birds. But, I need to do my Sputnik next so I can get the birds settled, trap trained, and flying.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

did you like mine I might need to make adjustments for a clock but it shall be ok. No bells but maybea whitle for feeding time ummm then again why not a bell also. I am so hyped now cause the birds are getting closer and the house hold seems to be excited.


----------



## NayNay

Yes- the enthusiasm is contagious! 
I use a bell, so no whistles here, lol.
Yours is what me realize that that would be the best style for me- then I researched on PY and found Wayne Johnson's ( I think I have the name right..Lousy memory.) SketchUp drawings ,and am going to do a modified version of that. Mine will be 4x4x2, then of course higher tan 2- more like 3ft high on the loft side for the trap. I want it big since I have been frightened into keeping some of my birds as prisoners so that I will be sure to have breeders for next year. Eventually, I'll put a big flyway on the far side wall, where the big window it, cuz that will be breeder-ville. But, for now, I want plenty of room for the birds to sit in the sun and rain, take baths, and tease my dog. Man, I had no idea that mutt was such a bird dog- but she has gone from laid back to beside herself with excitement ever since she first saw the pigeons. She knows she can't have em- but she sure does wish she could! 

As for the clock/antennae pad situation- I figure I'll jump off that bridge when I get to it.  . Can always make adjustments- esp if you use screws on the parts that may need adjusting.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

NayNay said:


> Yes- the enthusiasm is contagious!
> 
> 
> As for the clock/antennae pad situation- I figure I'll jump off that bridge when I get to it.  . Can always make adjustments- esp if you use screws on the parts that may need adjusting.


we need to come up with our naynay-nomad clock and rock tha pigeon racing world with a product that go for club computer/software 500.00 and individual clock & pad 300.-350 with extra pads 100.00 that is more reasonable. but one thing I can say and I might be wrong they do last and people buy used ones without ????? but its just a clock ummm


----------



## NayNay

Nomad_Lofts said:


> we need to come up with our naynay-nomad clock and rock tha pigeon racing world with a product that go for club computer/software 500.00 and individual clock & pad 300.-350 with extra pads 100.00 that is more reasonable. but one thing I can say and I might be wrong they do last and people buy used ones without ????? but its just a clock ummm


Yep- someone needs to do it, why not us? I'd personally like to take the sport to a new level with tiny gps in the bands, for real time monitoring of which bird is where- and how fast they are going. We might be a few years away from that technology wise though. But really, it is simply a matter of gathering together the right group of smarty pants that can integrate the various aspects needed. Business plan, venture capital, and Voila- the pigeon world is officially rocked. One essential that I see is backwards compatibility. As a casual video game player with a hardcore video gaming son, I give major props to Nintendo that you can play your old games on your new system when you upgrade. Heck, up until the DS came out a few years ago, you could play an original Tetris cartridge from 1989 on a game boy advance  That is 20 years of backwards compatibility. Incredible. Planned obsolesce is offensive to me as a consumer.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Just purchased box for my first 8 birds rollers from a pt member so got to get a move on next week they will be here. all yb


----------



## NayNay

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Just purchased box for my first 8 birds rollers from a pt member so got to get a move on next week they will be here. all yb


The ultimate motivator!  
I'm back at it today, hoping to build and install my Super Sputnik. We'll see- I tend to bite off way more than I can chew. But, I do need to get my birds trap trained and flying asap, so, Motivation time!


----------



## NayNay

Ok Nomad- it's the weekend, it's not raining here, if I play my cards right, I'll have the sputnik up tonight, or tomorrow. It's to the point of assembling all the pieces I cut and sub assemblies I built, etc.


----------



## lmorales4

Hey Nomad its Luis the guy that called you a week ago about the floors, i Just added a 12 foot section on my loft with some shady bug floors I just have to finish painting it tomorrow and ill post some pics and maybe you can get some Ideas from my design......... are you going to have any homers or just rollers for the time being?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Imorales4 Let me know how you like the floors.


----------



## lmorales4

Will do I just finished the last section yesterday and Ill be painting the loft tomorrow


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Well nay nay I think I got ya settling cage done , trap done, tunnel done and aviary 3 sections done done done!!!! nowtothe inside birds on the way!!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

its my dream come true love when a plan comes together!!!


----------



## NayNay

Awesome! Good for you. Your birds will be so happy. I am still working on "Super Sputnik", which I hope to get done today- I still have 4 hours of daylight. Then, one more divider to put up inside, and perches for it. Everything else- like trim, rain gutter, etc etc will get done here and there. Interior stuff is fun- enjoy. 
Dang- I just noticed those woods behind your loft! I hope the bad guys leave your birds alone. Sneaky hawk could hide right there, and pounce. You ever see any?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

no hawks seen in my woods lot of other birds though to many alarms I guess


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

lmorales4 said:


> Hey Nomad its Luis the guy that called you a week ago about the floors, i Just added a 12 foot section on my loft with some shady bug floors I just have to finish painting it tomorrow and ill post some pics and maybe you can get some Ideas from my design......... are you going to have any homers or just rollers for the time being?


well i will check u out but my shell is done and as far as birds my focus is homers rollers just added bonus


----------



## lmorales4

Yeah I got you, But theres also alot of things you could do on the inside here the link, I did a few things that I saw on PT and some things that I figured out on my own that work for the Georgia environment specifically.... by the way I did not see a single hawk all last year until the beginning of october and the they started hitting my birds hard, I lost 4 birds on one attack in one day and I tried not to fly them until march this year but I still lost one young bird around the end of march, what Ive learned so far is that you should try to scout out your area before releasing them, but when the hawks do hit your birds you should not release them again for atleast 3 or 4 days, good luck with the birds, Hopefully Ill see you at the races next year  http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/lym-lofts-brand-new-loft-extention-53352.html?posted=1#post579484


----------



## NayNay

Nomad_Lofts said:


> no hawks seen in my woods lot of other birds though to many alarms I guess


Fire Station?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

NayNay said:


> Fire Station?


no bird alarms !!!


----------



## NayNay

Nomad_Lofts said:


> no bird alarms !!!


Really? AKA Dogs? Now I think you're yankin my chain....


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I meant that there are so many birds in the woods so when a BOP shows up they alarm each other I have only seen two since I lived here. Well my old buddy is sending me 2 boxes*8bird* jaconette line direct from richard to him. So we will see


----------



## NayNay

Ok, Gottcha- I have a similar alarm, but the woods are a block away, so I have to pay attention, see what the crows are up to. 
Sounds like you will be getting some nice birds for that nice loft- Party Time!


----------



## birdkeeper

nice interesting looking loft you got there! so hows the whole tunnel works?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

birdkeeper said:


> nice interesting looking loft you got there! so hows the whole tunnel works?


I will have doors for each section so i just need to leave a certain door open. But its really a crap shoot 50/50 chance that they will learn as time goes by what section they belong to. its going to be great to watch it work out for sure


----------



## newtopidgeons

I saw a tunnel the other day that is AWESOME. The doors work were if you close one section it opens another, the birds trap in the tunnel and only thier section is open. Either way they are clocked at the trap, even if they sit in the tunnnel.
That will be the cause of my first remodel, next year.


----------



## NayNay

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I will have doors for each section so i just need to leave a certain door open. But its really a crap shoot 50/50 chance that they will learn as time goes by what section they belong to. its going to be great to watch it work out for sure


Ah- good point. my plan is similar- but without the tunnel. Sliding doors between the sections, but the door to the super sputnik is in the section for the racers. So, I figure open the sliding doors to let everyone have access to fresh air and sunshine- but when it's time to return to the section they belong in....hopefully they will go to where they have established themselves in the pecking order? If not, it's gonna be like herding cats- cats with strong flappy wings!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

NAY NAY HELLO Worked last night on my ceiling and installed a light also a door for far section excited about the birds 8 coming in on tuesday and my cali homeboy is sending 16 in two weeks my roller family is good now. Next start in my homer family real slow like going to north atlanta racing club saturday morning to meet and greet I feel its going to become my club. Rest day today screen on tha green


----------



## NayNay

That's awesome Nomad- It'll be nice to get the birds after all the hard work you put in. 
I have been poking along, doing a little bit here and there. 
Life is just too overly complicated right now, with too many obligations and expectations sitting on my head. Ahhhh, if only I could just do whatever I want, whenever I wanted. That is my normal way of navigating life- but at the moment, it just isn't possible. 

Anyway- enjoy your bids- you earned it. Mine provide me with such a wonderful escape from everything else.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Well I have finished 1 section half way done with number 2 should have 3 ready by tomorrow sorry no pics but will post some tomorrow evening so be on the look out birds will be in on tuesday ( cross fingers) other 16 rollers coming in 2 weeks. Will probably get my homers from my mentor and a few others.Feed and other nic nacs all ready to be used.now I can turn off the turbo (nay nay) ease on in for a perfect landing I am making good time. Also a big round of gratefulness to all who have followed me and my builders Aj,Craig ,Marcus ,Gerard, Tim and my boys!!!!!!!!!!!! Still more to do aghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NayNay

Builders- Dang, I knew you had at least a couple of people helping, but heck, I was lone wolfing on my build! My pal came over and got me pointed in the right direction, and she helped me raise the walls...

Of course, yours is quite a bit bigger as well, so, that even's the race out some. 

Well, good job on fulfilling your dream. Enjoy those birdies- and be sure to post more pics as you go!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Here is what the inside looks like I will try to get some more pics tomorrow. Hey nay nay I asked for help and they came( builders) Thank God !!! Well I will be joining North Atlanta PRC went to a meeting today yes yes life is god!!
and pigeons lol


----------



## Nomad_Lofts




----------



## NayNay

That is really nice! 
I didn't ask for help, cuz I know better- all my friends have their own complicated lives. I did ask the carpenter friend- and she helped a lot just by passing on her knowledge. But then she got really busy gutting and rebuilding the interior of an old Airstream so she could have a cheap place to live. Everyone else I know is either on disability for messed up backs, necks, heart attacks, etc- or they are actually employed full time, and have young kids and no time. Or they are like me- too dang busy workin on ways to get by to do much else. But, building mine was/is a sanity saving labor of love. Besides, now I'm in better shape to pick up some work as a laborer for the summer!


----------



## NayNay

Wingsonfire said:


> Sounds like you really need a really true friend


Actually- I have few friends, but all are true friends-lol. Any one of them would and have dropped everything if I have ever been in real need. And even my friend who can barely walk keeps saying she wants to mow my lawn- and did mow it once. So, what I really need are able bodied, trust fund friends with no kids!


----------



## pigeon is fun

Nomad,
I know your loft is almost done, Felix jr is selling homers for $10 each and its in your area 305-213-4613 if you are interested.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

This post 101 for me wow wow. anyway happy pigeon day? true or not ummmm

I wil be getting birds in the morning ihave 2 sections ready should have another ready by weekend


----------



## NayNay

Go Nomad! How exciting for your to have birdies on their way to you. Like the night before Christmas!


----------



## lmorales4

Good job Nomad looks really good, I hope all your birds are nice and healthy


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Nay Nay, Get Your HOMEWORK DONE!

Your education is too important. Dont let yourself get distracted. ;-}


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I am really upset today my 8 birds purchased have been lost by usps they are looking for them now from mass to atl express guaranteed and they vanish!!!! praying that this turns out all right could use everybodys thoughts and prayers. I will keep all posted on this seeming to be tragic event all is not lost just very concerned peace and love my PT FRIENDS


----------



## NayNay

Prayers for your birds safe arrival. Mine were at the wrong local post office last time around. All I know is this- the Postal employees don't want live animals in their care, so they are as eager to get them to you as you are to receive them. And they also come up with "reasons" to pass the buck, and move em on down the line to another post office.


----------



## NayNay

Wayne Johnson said:


> Nay Nay, Get Your HOMEWORK DONE!
> 
> Your education is too important. Dont let yourself get distracted. ;-}


Distracted is my middle name.  . I found out I can take an incomplete in AutoCad 2, and finish up over the summer/next fall. My teacher likes me.  My twisted sense of humor once again has saved my bacon.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

NayNay said:


> Distracted is my middle name.  . I found out I can take an incomplete in AutoCad 2, and finish up over the summer/next fall. My teacher likes me.  My twisted sense of humor once again has saved my bacon.


dont you mean your donkey lol


----------



## NayNay

Nomad_Lofts said:


> dont you mean your donkey lol


LOL- yes, you are right. My little donkey is safe- as we pray for the safety of Nomads flock.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

my birds my birds had to pick them up from airport tonight. They are looking good. Thanks goes out to ptras pt member thank you very much we will be talking but not tonight. the loft is not empty yeaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! willl post pics tomorrow time to sleep now that they are home


----------



## NayNay

Phew! Glad they made it safe. Excited to see them in their new home.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

IMG]http://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff411/NOMADS_LOFT/2011-06-14232644.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

IMG]http://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff411/NOMADS_LOFT/2011-06-14232644.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## swagg

Re-size those pics


----------



## horseart4u

i couldn't see them in the thread but saw them in your album, looks like it's gonna be a nice big loft.. can't wait to see it completed..


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

WELL i NOW HAVE 8 RACERS IN MY LOFT PLUS 8 ROLLERS WILL SEND PICS HEY NAYNAY


----------



## NayNay

Hey Nomad- Yay for you and your family. Have big fun with your birds. Mine are coming along well in their training, ad are happy and healthy.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Well I will post some pics in the next couple of days life has been busy. I have 3 sections complete but need to finish 4th today hopefully. I have 8 birds with 17 on the way. I also have a few rollers with a few more also on the way


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I will try to do new pics but this is the basics


----------



## nancybird

Looking good.


----------

